#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  EOR Screening Computer Program

## m_s_adali

I conducted work with other students at University of Tripoli, Libya, by using visual basic programming  constructed computer program to screen EOR methods for any reservoirs.


I want  to bring this programming and take your remarks about, but I want to know how to put it in your hands first?.See More: EOR Screening Computer Program

----------


## 06pg22

You can share it here.

----------


## m_s_adali

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 Thanks pro,,,

----------


## mohamedhamed

not work

----------

